# Fehmarn-Cup 2004



## Agalatze (14. Oktober 2004)

hallo boardies !
am 6.11 findet ja wieder der fehmarn pokal statt. da werden doch mit sicherheit einige von euch sein oder ? wir werden wieder als team anrücken und unser glück versuchen. wie siehts bei euch aus ? vielleicht kann ja noch das ein oder andere boardie-team gebildet werden #c


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Moin Agalatze,

ich bin mir noch nicht so ganz sicher, ob ich dort an den Start gehen werde.
Da ich aus dem Verein auch einige kenne, hatten Sie mich auch schon darauf 
angesprochen.
Werde ich wohl erst kurzfristig entscheiden.

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## MichaelB (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Moin,

evl überwinde ich ja mal meine Abneigung gegen Veranstaltungen dieser Art, aber bei dem Argument http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=34583 wird das noch dauern  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

also mir gefällt das ganz gut dort. allerdings ist die indexwertung das allerletzte !!!
zumindest bei den mannschaften sollte es nach platzziffer gehen. und im einzel von mir aus auch nach index,aber dann nach den ertsplatzierten. sprich bei meinetwegen 5 sektoren wenn man dann erster geworden ist im sektor sollte mindestens platz 5 drinnen sein. letztes jahr habe ich den 1. im sektor gemacht und bin leer ausgegangen. das fand ich nicht so schön


----------



## MichaelB (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Moin,

sooo viele Fremdwörter... was ist erwähnte Index-Wertung?

Irgendwie bin ich ja nach wie vor neugierig... allerdings ging mein letzter / erster / einziger Versuch gründlich in die Büx |evil: 
Abgesehen von Windstärken jenseit von gut & böse ging mir das vorher Abhängen im Dänschendorfer Hof bei etwa 9°C und 100% Zigarettenqualm tiiierisch auf die E**r...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tom B (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also mir gefällt das ganz gut dort. allerdings ist die indexwertung das allerletzte !!!
> zumindest bei den mannschaften sollte es nach platzziffer gehen. und im einzel von mir aus auch nach index,aber dann nach den ertsplatzierten. sprich bei meinetwegen 5 sektoren wenn man dann erster geworden ist im sektor sollte mindestens platz 5 drinnen sein. letztes jahr habe ich den 1. im sektor gemacht und bin leer ausgegangen. das fand ich nicht so schön



Hi Aalglatze,
haben letztes Jahr auch als Team erfolgreich teilgenommen,
gerade wegen der Indexwertung ist die Veranstaltung ein Highlight.
Nebenbei bemerkt sind die Veranstalter um Thomas Much herum,
supernette Leute,die bei Verdacht auch mal genauer nachschauen,
letztes Jahr waren sie ja endlich mal erfolgreich. #6 
Wir freuen uns jedenfalls schon auf die bestorganisierteste Veranstaltung
im Jahr.

Übrigens was macht eigentlich der Tunkentreff am 30.10 ?????

Viel Glück bei der Quali,bin leider ab Sonntag für 10 Tage in Norge
und kann nicht teilnehmen.
Bin aber auf der Deutschen dabei.

Gruß Johann


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Moin heiliger Johann,

ich wünsche viel Petri Heil für Norwegen.
Ich hoffe doch, dass der 30.10. noch aktuell ist, werde mit Agalatze und a.bu auf der 
Quali aber noch mal sprechen ( und 1 oder 2 Bierchen trinken oder eine warme Milch).
Bist Du denn am 30.10. auch dabei? Wir sollten noch mal über die Übernachtung bei der Deutschen sprechen oder willst Du wieder im Hotel am Südstrand übernachten?

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## Palerado (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Um nochmal die Frage von MichaelB aufzugreifen.
Kann jemand nochmal die verschiedenen Bewertungsverfahren erläutern?


----------



## xstsxxfxn (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

moin moin Boardies,
auch ich werde natürlich am Fehmarncup teilnehmen und freue mich schon einige Gesichter wiederzusehen. Mir ist es schon genau wie Dir ergangen Alagatze,
25 Dorsche gefangen und einen Plattfische, Sven Teege bei mir im Sektor geschlagen und dann als Sektorensieger mit den meisten Fischen auf der Insel nur 5. geworden war schon bitter...aber so ist sie halt die Indexwertung...
INDEXWERTUNG:
Der Angler erhält folgende Punktzahl:   10 Punkte pro Fisch und einen Punkt pro Zentimeter 

Das Durchschnittsergebnis je Sektor:   Die Gesamtpunktzahl aller Angler eines Sektors werden durch die Anzahl der Angler des bereffenden Sektors geteilt  

Indexermittlung je Angler:    Die erreichte Punktzahl jedes Anglers wird durch das Durchschnittsergebnis des Sektors geteilt

Gesamtsieger ist der Teilnehmer mit dem höchsten Index aus allen Sektoren.

Hoffentlich ist das verständlich
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Palerado (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Das würde für mich folgendes bedeuten.
Wenn 20 Leute im Sektor sind und es wird in dem Sektor insgesamt ein massiger Plattfisch gelandet, dann ist der Angler der Sieger, da es das beste maximal zu erreichende Ergebnis darstellt.

Da schauen Leute mit 30 Dorschen nur noch dumm.


----------



## Tom B (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Brandungsfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin heiliger Johann,
> 
> ich wünsche viel Petri Heil für Norwegen.
> Ich hoffe doch, dass der 30.10. noch aktuell ist, werde mit Agalatze und a.bu auf der
> ...



Hi Brandungsfutzi,
hab mir den 30. fest terminiert,
mit der Übernachtung bei der Deutschen können wir noch mal schnacken,
seh mal erst mal zu das Du unseren Robert richtig motivierst damit er sich qualifiziert.

Als alter Heiligenhafener werd ich vielleicht bei OMMA pennen.

Aber erst mal muß er gesund werden,hatte ja diese Woche einen 
"kleinen" Krankenhausaufenhalt und ich weiß nicht ob er schon
nächstes Wochenende so fit mit laufen am Beach ist.

Bist Du eigentlich beim Fehmarn-Cup dabei????

Gruß Johann


----------



## Agalatze (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

also für den einzel wettbewerb ist die sache mit der indexwertung ok, aber für die mannschaften völlig daneben und großer mist. kenne keine andere veranstaltung in der sowas gemacht wird. denn NUR EIN ANGLER braucht an so einem strand stehen und den hohen index haben,so hat die ganze mannschaft gewonnen nur durch den einen angler.
und es soll ja eigentlich die MANNSCHAFTSLEISTUNG gewertet werden. 
2002 hatte ich durch son eine sache auch glück gehabt. wir sind zu ZWEIT auf den zweiten platz in der mannschaftswertung gekommen. unser dritter mann war verletzt und konnte nicht. gefreut habe ich mich natürllich,aber ungerecht war es trotzdem den anderen gegenüber !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agalatze (3. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

so nun hole ich den thread nochmal hoch. samstag ist es endlich soweit.
ich hoffe wir fangen viele fische. 
ich bin jedenfalls mit einigen leutchen vor ort. sind glaube ich 9 leute von uns.
das wird ein spaß !!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Jau  |laola: 

es geht wieder los, hab schon Endzugserscheinung. War ja auch ne Woche nicht mehr los :q . Auch wenn mir vor dieser Milchmädchen-Indexwertung graut  :v , aber egal...
Wer ist denn noch dabei?

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## xstsxxfxn (3. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

moin moin Leute,
werde auch schon wieder ganz nervös *g*
 #6 

Hier noch ein Foto vom Pro-Tack Angeln

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## haukep (3. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Nochmal zu der Indexbewertung...

Kann es sein, dass das eingeführt wurde, um die Ungerechtigkeit zwischen den Sektoren auszugleichen ?! *dummguck*

LG
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (3. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

ja genau deswegen ist es eingeführt wurden. für einzelangler ist es deswegen auch ne super sache, aber bei mannschaften einfach nur super ungerecht und großer mist !!!!
bei mannschaften sollte nach platzziffer bewertet werden. sonst braucht nur ein angler an einem strand stehen wo wenig fische gefangen werden, und er fängt dort im verhältnis sehr viele fische, hat dadurch einen hammerindex, und somit gewinnt nur durch den einen angler die ganze mannschaft. das kann so nicht sein.
außerdem sollten jeweils die ersten plätze der sektoren auch die ersten plätze im gesamtergebnis sein. auch hier ist das ganze völlig daneben. 
ich war letztes jahr 1. bei mir im sektor und habve am zweitmeisten fische gefangen und landetet nichtmal unter den ersten 8 !!! ich war natürlich super enttäuscht. und der mit den meisten fischen des wettkampfes war auch nicht unter den ersten acht.
unfassbar das ganze.
bei fünf sektoren hätten wir zumindest auf platz 4 und 5 kommen müssen.
oder wie siehst du das ?


----------



## haukep (3. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Ich muss erstmal versuchen das zu begreifen....

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, wäre es doch eine Lösung, eine Mannschaft einfach wie einen Einzelangler zu zählen, denn dann wäre es ja egal, ob nun ein einzelner Angler an einem Strand steht, wo kaum was rauskommt, er aber gut fängt und somit einen Top Index hat.

Steht man denn als Manschaft überhaupt zusammen? Das wäre ja irgendwie logischer....

LG
Hauke



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau deswegen ist es eingeführt wurden. für einzelangler ist es deswegen auch ne super sache, aber bei mannschaften einfach nur super ungerecht und großer mist !!!!
> bei mannschaften sollte nach platzziffer bewertet werden. sonst braucht nur ein angler an einem strand stehen wo wenig fische gefangen werden, und er fängt dort im verhältnis sehr viele fische, hat dadurch einen hammerindex, und somit gewinnt nur durch den einen angler die ganze mannschaft. das kann so nicht sein.
> außerdem sollten jeweils die ersten plätze der sektoren auch die ersten plätze im gesamtergebnis sein. auch hier ist das ganze völlig daneben.
> ich war letztes jahr 1. bei mir im sektor und habve am zweitmeisten fische gefangen und landetet nichtmal unter den ersten 8 !!! ich war natürlich super enttäuscht. und der mit den meisten fischen des wettkampfes war auch nicht unter den ersten acht.
> ...


----------



## Agalatze (3. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

nein als mannschaft steht jeder an einem anderen strand. sonst würde man ja gegeneinander angeln. das ist noch blöder.
man sollte als mannschaft die platzziffer entscheiden lassen. sprich- man zählt die plätze die die drei angler der mannschaft zusammen gemacht haben zusammen und die mannschaft mit der geringsten platzziffer hat gewonnen.
zum beispiel angler 1 platz 5 -angler 2 platz 1- angler 3 platz 12, dann hat man platzziffer 18. wir hatten durch den index eine mannschaft in der ich 1. war, mein kumpel 3. und ein anderer 5.. das ist eigentlich ein super ergebnis, aber durch den index hat eine mannschaft gewonnen wo einer 1. geworden ist und die anderen 8. und 14 geworden ist. und das ist unfair !!! im schnitt waren wir und andere besser als die


----------



## haukep (3. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> nein als mannschaft steht jeder an einem anderen strand. sonst würde man ja gegeneinander angeln. das ist noch blöder.
> man sollte als mannschaft die platzziffer entscheiden lassen. sprich- man zählt die plätze die die drei angler der mannschaft zusammen gemacht haben zusammen und die mannschaft mit der geringsten platzziffer hat gewonnen.
> zum beispiel angler 1 platz 5 -angler 2 platz 1- angler 3 platz 12, dann hat man platzziffer 18. wir hatten durch den index eine mannschaft in der ich 1. war, mein kumpel 3. und ein anderer 5.. das ist eigentlich ein super ergebnis, aber durch den index hat eine mannschaft gewonnen wo einer 1. geworden ist und die anderen 8. und 14 geworden ist. und das ist unfair !!! im schnitt waren wir und andere besser als die



Achso, gewinnt also die Mannschaft, die den Mann hat, welcher auf Platz 1 ist?

Naja, gerecht finde ich es, denn auch wenn Du Dich 2002 so besackt hast, lag das wohl auch an dem Strand und den hätten viele andere auch gerne gehabt....

Oder?  #c 

Ist meine Vermutung richtig, wie sich die Gewinnermannschaft entwickelt?

LG
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (4. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

nein nicht die mannschaft die den 1. platz hat sondern die mannschaft, die den höchsten index hat. und wenn nun einer an einem strand steht wo schlecht gefangen wurde und er hat in dem sektor gut gefangen, dann ist der index auch für 3 gute angler mit guten ergebnissen nicht mehr einzuholen wenn die aus einem sektor kommen wo normal gut gefangen wurde.
übrigens wurde 2003 an meinem strand nicht gut gefangen. waren viele schneider geblieben. ich hatte 10 dorsche und eine platte. der zweite platz hatte nur 5 fische.
deswegen war ich noch zusätzlich angesäuert


----------



## haukep (4. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> nein nicht die mannschaft die den 1. platz hat sondern die mannschaft, die den höchsten index hat. und wenn nun einer an einem strand steht wo schlecht gefangen wurde und er hat in dem sektor gut gefangen, dann ist der index auch für 3 gute angler mit guten ergebnissen nicht mehr einzuholen wenn die aus einem sektor kommen wo normal gut gefangen wurde.
> übrigens wurde 2003 an meinem strand nicht gut gefangen. waren viele schneider geblieben. ich hatte 10 dorsche und eine platte. der zweite platz hatte nur 5 fische.
> deswegen war ich noch zusätzlich angesäuert



O man, das kann ich allerdings verstehen! Werden also die Indizes der Einzelangler zusammengezählt *vollkommenüberfordertbin*  ?!

Erinnerst Du Dich eigentlich, dass wir uns schonmal getroffen haben...

Jetzt rate Du aber wo?


LG
Hauke


----------



## peter II (4. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

wenn ich das so höre frage ich mich waum ihr denn überhaupt an so einem Angeln teilnehmt????????? #d 
Kenne das von früher; zum Ärgern gab es immer was; jetzt gehe ich lieber "alleine" los; ist auch deutlich günstiger #6  #6


----------



## Agalatze (4. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

@ haukep
habe ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung.
helf mir mal auf die sprünge !!!

@ peter
spaß bringt es ja trotzdem.
nur es wäre halt noch besser wenn der fehmarn cup wie alle anderen veranstaltungen bei den mannschaften nach platzziffer vorgehen. und zumindest bei dem einzel die ersten sieger der sektoren auch die ersten in der gesamtwertung wären.


----------



## Pilkkönig (4. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Moin ich habe auch schon den verdacht wo wir angeln .Ich weis das vor 2 Wochen 125 Leute gemeldet sind . Sind wohl jetzt 140 Leute. Ein Sektor ist Teichhof .(kotz) Bojendorf (mehr Krabben als Fisch) fast nur Westküste so ein scheiß . Die anderen weis ich nicht.Ich glaube auch noch was am Sund . Also das wird mal wieder das reinste Glücksangeln . Hat ja auch was guttes . Da bekommen die Profis fast nichts und die Plumpsangler machen die ersten Plätze unter sich aus.
Bis Samstag Pilkkönig


----------



## Agalatze (4. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

westküste ist doch garnicht schlecht. der wind steht dan drauf. soll aus nw kommen.
standard sind eigentlich beim fehmarn cup altenteil,teichof,niobe.
bojendorf war beim schurcup der schlechteste sektor.
naja mal abwarten was kommt...


----------



## haukep (4. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

@Agalatze

Das war bei irgendeinem Treffen in Dazendorf, wo ich Marcel besucht habe und ihr habt da irgendwie zusammen geangelt...war glaube ich im letzten Jahr 

Nochmal zu den Punkten: Ist es bei den Teams denn dann so, dass die Indizes der einzelnen addiert,den der Mannschaft ergeben?

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (4. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

oh man du bist doch nicht unser audi fahrer der vor kurzem papa geworden ist oder ?


----------



## haukep (4. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Ne, das nicht! *gottseidankdennerst21bin*


----------



## Agalatze (4. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

oh man ich kann dich leider echt nicht zuordnen ???????????????????


----------



## haukep (4. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Frag mal Marcel, derk kennt mich ja


----------



## Agalatze (5. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

das werde ich mal machen


----------



## haukep (5. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> das werde ich mal machen



Alles klar 


LG
Hauke


----------



## Marcel1409 (5. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

|laola: Oberhummel |laola: 

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Agalatze (6. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

eijeijei jei jei jei jei


----------



## haukep (6. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Ihr habt doch voll den Schaden


----------



## Pilkkönig (7. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Mein kurz Bericht :Ich war Bojendorf dort kammen 25 Fische raus .Mein Kumpel hatte hier 7 Dorsche und ein Butt .Was zeigt das da nichts ist wil wir hatten 1,5 m Brandung.Man muste um zum Fisch zukommen 120m schmeißen was bei dem Wind nicht so leicht war . Ich habe 100 m geworfen zu kurz . Ich habe nachdem ich 4 Keulen und 5 Vorfächer versänkt habe dann doch noch einen Butt von 35 cm gefangen womit ich dann bei den Jugendlichen 1. wurde  und im Sektor den 7 gemacht habe . Nächstes Jahr mach ich als Jugendteam mit dann gewinne ich noch ein Pokal mehr .


----------



## Agalatze (7. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

tja nun gibts mal einen kurzen bericht von mir.
wir sind mit neun anglern-also 3 teams angerückt.
waren alle gut verteilt in den 7 sektoren. ich stand in marienleuchte, wobei es eigentlich schon presen war.
sektoren waren,flügge,presen,marienleuchte,bojendorf,niobe und ich glaube teichof.
nun die ergebnisse:
jose wurde in presen 1. !
stefan wurde in flügge 1. !
ralf wurde in niobe 1. !
kalle wurde in marienleuchte 2. !
ich wurde in marienleuchte 4. !
die anderen sind leider nicht unter den ersten 5 der sektoren gelandet.

stefan wurde sogar gesamt 2. !!!
und die mannschaft von stefan wurde gesamt 1. !
er hatte durch seinen guten fang einen super hohen index, der alles rausgerissen hat.
habe mich für sie gefreut, aber das ist mal wieder ein beispiel dafür, dass die indexwertung für mannschaften mist ist !


----------



## haukep (7. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Was heißt denn das in Fischen?

LG
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (7. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

in fischen sind die ablandigen sektoren klar die besten gewesen.
also presen und marienleuchte.
stefan hatte 12 fische
jose hatte glaube ich 10 
kalle hatte 13
ralf hatte 5
ich hatte 8


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Nee ich werd bei solchen Veranstalltungen wohl nicht mitmachen. Das gefällt mir nicht so ganz. Für mich ist das nicht mehr der Sinn des Angelns. Ist aber nur meine Meinung und es soll sich keiner angesprochen fühlen!!!! Nichts gegen EUCH!!!!! Habt ihr Foto´s gemacht?


----------



## Katze_01 (8. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Moin


Glückwunsch euch allen zu euren Platzierungen.

Katze


----------



## haukep (8. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Ich war ja am selben Abend in Schönberg und da kamen richtige Brocken raus. Ich hatte einen von 62 Zentimeter, der mit fast die Angelrute zerbrochen hat. Hier ist das Foto 

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=16691 !

Waren die Fische denn auf Fehmarn auch eher groß oder hattet ihr viele Nemos?

LG
hauke


----------



## haukep (8. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Das mit der Rute ist natürlich nur Spaß, eine WC II zerbricht so schnell kein Fisch


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Rute ist natürlich nur Spaß, eine WC II zerbricht so schnell kein Fisch




Das mag ja sein, aber ich kann das sehr schnell. Ich zeig´s Dir beim nächsten Mal, OK????  :q  :q  :q


----------



## haukep (8. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag ja sein, aber ich kann das sehr schnell. Ich zeig´s Dir beim nächsten Mal, OK????  :q  :q  :q



  Lass mich überlegen...........






...... NEIN  


Aber ich freu mich dennoch schon 

LG
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (8. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

bei uns kamen auch schöne fische raus.
größter dorsch 77 cm ! und dazu waren noch ein paar über 70 cm und ein paar über 60 cm.
war also garnicht schlecht


----------



## haukep (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Krasse Sache, das ist ja ein echter Dorschhammer! Habt ihr denn gar keine Fotos?

LG
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

der tackle hat ein paar bilder gemacht. ich hoffe er sieht den thread bald und setzt welche rein. vom fischen sind aber wohl keine dabei. beim so einem cup hat man leider keine zeit für sowas


----------



## haukep (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Was macht man denn so? Holt ihr etwa alle 2 minuten die Ruten rein oder wie?

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

also ich bin kaum ne sekunde in ruhe. würmer aufziehen, systeme neu bestücken, nachbarn beobachten wo sie evtl fisch gefangen haben. ab und zu ein paar meter einholen und alle viertel stunde neu beködern usw usw....


----------



## haukep (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin kaum ne sekunde in ruhe. würmer aufziehen, systeme neu bestücken, nachbarn beobachten wo sie evtl fisch gefangen haben. ab und zu ein paar meter einholen und alle viertel stunde neu beködern usw usw....



Aber Angeln soll doch entspannend sein.... #c 

Ich würde euch ja zu gerne mal zuschauen...ich denke ich komme auch mal mit zu so einem Wettkampf 

Ich muss das mal sehen...

Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

na klar musst man das mal mitgemacht haben.
bringt echt spaß. im frühjahr ist der exori cup.
da machen bestimmt so einige mit aus dem board.
ich finde der sylverpasi macht auch mal mit. ist wirklich spaßig das ganze.
und super preise gibts auch- für jeden !!
werde dann auch mal einen thread einrichten wo sich dann auch teams bilden können usw...


----------



## haukep (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> na klar musst man das mal mitgemacht haben.
> bringt echt spaß. im frühjahr ist der exori cup.
> da machen bestimmt so einige mit aus dem board.
> ich finde der sylverpasi macht auch mal mit. ist wirklich spaßig das ganze.
> ...



Ja, da hätte ich schon Lust zu, auf jeden Fall 

Aber vorher komme ich zum Üben vorbei, wenn Du am Strand bist  

LG
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

am besten wir machen vorher nochmal ein boardie treffen.
sowas wie der tunken cup !!!
kennst ja den thread oder ?


----------



## haukep (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> am besten wir machen vorher nochmal ein boardie treffen.
> sowas wie der tunken cup !!!
> kennst ja den thread oder ?




Öööö? Nö, was denn das?


----------



## Agalatze (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=35642&page=8

guckst du da


----------



## haukep (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=35642&page=8
> 
> guckst du da



Aha! Mist, das habe ich verpasst! Zu unserem Nordietreffen kannst Du ja nicht kommen, oder ?!


----------



## Agalatze (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

leider nicht. da ist die deutsche meisterschaft.
wäre gerne dabei gewesen...


----------



## haukep (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> leider nicht. da ist die deutsche meisterschaft.
> wäre gerne dabei gewesen...




Cool! Du musst mich mal instruieren, wie man am besten so ein bisschen in die Szene einsteigt, genau das würde ich nämlich sehr gerne...

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

kein problem !
können ja mal ne runde drüber quatschen.
und sonst einfach mal im hamburger meeresangler verband anmelden und die hamburger meisterschaft für den anfang mitmachen. kostet fast nicht der beitrag.
geht im frühjahr wieder los...


----------



## haukep (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> kein problem !
> können ja mal ne runde drüber quatschen.
> und sonst einfach mal im hamburger meeresangler verband anmelden und die hamburger meisterschaft für den anfang mitmachen. kostet fast nicht der beitrag.
> geht im frühjahr wieder los...



Ja, Marcel hat mir auch schon so eine Karte mitgegeben, für die Anmeldung im DMV! Ich werd die jetzt mal abschicken!

Hamburg? Ich wohne doch in Schleswig.Holstein! Oder ist das egal?

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

ach ja sorry !
oder dort anmelden. dmv ist ne super sache !
dann kannst du gleich die quallis mitmachen und evtl die deutsche meisterschaft nächstes jahr wenn du dich quallifizieren solltest.


----------



## haukep (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja sorry !
> oder dort anmelden. dmv ist ne super sache !
> dann kannst du gleich die quallis mitmachen und evtl die deutsche meisterschaft nächstes jahr wenn du dich quallifizieren solltest.



Genau das werde ich machen!

Also, mich anmelden meine ich


----------



## xstsxxfxn (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Hallo an alle,
noch mal herzlichen Glückwunsch an die drei Teams von Megaangelcenter super gefischt!!! Hatte leider das Glück in Teichhof zu stehen...3 Fische hatte der Sieger und ich konnte immerhin einen Platten überlisten. Super Wind Klasse Welle trübes dickes Wasser alles perfekt und doch kein Fisch kaum zu verstehen. Die Nordküste war grottenschlecht vom Fang her. Nah ja jetzt freuen wir uns halt auf das Jahresvergleichsangeln des DMV am  26./27. November auf Fehmarn.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Agalatze (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

@ haukep
unser ostseefan ist übrigens der vizepräsident des dmv.
also falls du noch ein paar weitere fragen hast über den beitrag usw... wird er dir mit sicherheit auch noch weiter helfen können.

@ ostseefan
teichhof war nicht gerade super wa 
naja bei der deutschen wirds dafür besser.
ich hoffe bei mir läufts auch besser als auf der qualli.
das war ja ne katastrophe mit gahlendorf und presen bei mir


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> na klar musst man das mal mitgemacht haben.
> bringt echt spaß. im frühjahr ist der exori cup.
> da machen bestimmt so einige mit aus dem board.
> ich finde der sylverpasi macht auch mal mit. ist wirklich spaßig das ganze.
> ...




Joar, da kann man drüber sprechen. Muss mir aber erst meine Shimano´s besorgen, sonst wird das nichts.


----------



## Koschi (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Hamburg? Ich wohne doch in Schleswig.Holstein! Oder ist das egal?
> 
> mfg
> Hauke



Es ist egal, denn Du kannst Dich jedem Landesverband anschließen. Und da sich über die Landesmeisterschaft für die Deutsche Meisterschaft qualifiziert werde kann, ist das auch nicht ganz unerheblich.

Nicht umsonst gehören Udo Schröter uvm. der Top-Angler z.B. dem HESSISCHEN Landesverband an! Schlau, die Jungs! Weniger Konkurrenz...  :q


----------



## MichaelB (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Moin





			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Joar, da kann man drüber sprechen


 Hmmm, vielleicht könnte ich mich ja doch nochmal überwinden... wenn auch mein erster und bislang einziger Versuch bei diesen http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=13876 Veranstaltungen ein echter Reinfall war #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Irgendwie ist das schon ganz lustig denke ich! Wir können ja ein Newbie-Team aufmachen und mit ein wenig Glück...

@Agalatze: Darf man bei dem Exori-Cup mit Teams anrücken?

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Martin1 (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Wieviel Würmer verbraucht man denn so ca. bei einem Wettkampf?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Küstenfuchs (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

@Martin:
So zwischen 150-200 Wattis zu verangeln ist kein Problem, wenn man einigermaßen mit Ehrgeiz dabei ist. Also jedesmal Würmer kaufen kann ganz schön ins Geld gehen.
Deswegen gehen wir immer selber los, mit 2-3 Leuten hat man meist schnell genug Wattis zusammen. Wenn das Wetter mal nicht mitspielt ist das natürlich Pech.
Übrigens: Manchmal bringt der frische Ostseewurm mehr Bisse, meine ich.
Ist natürlich nicht erwiesen, also ohne Gewähr.


----------



## peter II (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

um auch mal ein bischen was kritisches zu sagen:
Aus dem DMV kommt man nicht so schnell wieder raus #d ( wg Kündigungsfrist, war jedenfalls damals bei mir so)
Ansonsten fand ich diese Verbindung auch eher gut #6


----------



## Agalatze (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

@ peter 2
wieso kommt man da nicht so schnell wieder raus ?
wenn du nen abo für ne zeitschrift oder irgendwelche verträge schliesst ist das völlig normal. aber das weiss man ja vorher denke ich.

@ haukep
ja es können teams gebildet werden. die meisten angeln auch im team. beim letzten mal haben fast 50 teams mitgemacht. sind immer 3 leute pro team.

@ koschi
udo ist mit sicherheit nicht aus dem grund bei den hessen. der hat keine angst dass er
sich nicht quallifizieren kann. hat andere gründe schätze ich.
er sieht das eigentlich sehr gelassen und entspannt.

@ sylverpasi und michaelb
wäre doch echt super wenn wir da ein paar boardies zusammen bekommen.
vielleicht auch jörg oder steffen oder m_s usw usw... !!!
würde das super finden. dann geht die party los am strand.

@ küstenfuchs
das kann man pauschal eigentlich garnicht sagen. muss jeder selber wissen wieviele
würmer er für eine gewisse zahl angelstunden braucht. ich würde mit 200 nicht auskommen. habe beim fehmarn cup 300 und 100 gramm ringler verballert.
andere hingegen brauchen nur 50. wie auch immer sie das machen.
ob nun ostsee oder nordseewurm ist die frage aller fragen. mal so und mal so...
wenn der fisch jedenfalls hunger hat ist ihm egal was ihm vor die nase kommt.


----------



## haukep (10. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der fisch jedenfalls hunger hat ist ihm egal was ihm vor die nase kommt.



Genau so sehe ich das auch und mit dieser Einstellung kann man auch viel entspannter ans Angeln gehen 


LG
Hauke


----------



## xstsxxfxn (10. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Hallo Haukep,
wenn man den DMV wieder verlassen will ist das überhaupt kein Problem das ist jedes Jahr möglich nur ein Jahr muss ich schon Mitglied sein und natürlich die Kündigungszeiten einhalten. 

Hallo Agalatze, es gibt übrigens keine Deutschen Meisterschaften mehr beim DMV es gibt im Frühjahr einen DAV Brandungsangeltag und im Herbst einen DMV Brandungsangeltag sowie im November den Jahresbrandungsangeltag des DMV.
Auch gibt es kein Kaderangeln mehr sondern im März findet das Königsangeln des DMV statt. Leider gibt es eine Menge Leute die dem DMV sehr ablehnend gegenüber stehen und uns Knüppel zwischen die Beine werfen wo sie nur können. Das geht sogar soweit das DMV Unterlagen absichtlich ich Räumen wo man Sportfischerprüfungen des VDSF durchführt liegengelassen werden und diese Unterlagen dann sofort an das Fischereiministerium in Kiel weitergeleitet wurden....
Niemand kann uns erklären wo für den Fisch der Unterschied ist bei einer Veranstaltung des DMV gefangen zu werden oder von mehreren Freunden am Strand!
Jeder massige Fisch wird der menschlichen Ernährung zugeführt und dient der Ergänzung unseres Speiseplans. Ganz im Gegenteil gut ausgebildete Angler wie wir gehen mit dem Fisch sehr waidgerecht um. Ich glaube jeder von uns ist gegen sinnloses Wettfischen, wo am Ende hunderte von kleinen Fischen wieder ins Wasser geworfen werden, wie das früher einmal war. Bei uns hat es so etwas nie gegeben, wir angeln zum Nahrungserwerb,
um unseren Speiseplan sinnvoll mit Meeresfisch zu ergänzen und natürlich auch um mit Freunden dieses einzigartige Naturerlebnis zu genießen.
Vielleicht werden die organisierten Angler in Deutschland ja mal endlich wach und lassen sich nicht mehr alles gefallen und an die Mitglieder im VDSF gerichtet, wir alle wollen doch nur eins, in Ruhe unserem Angelhobby nachgehen und darum lasst euch nicht von den vereinzelnd auftretenden ewig gestrigen Funktionären erzählen der böse DMV oder DAV will nur dem VDSF schaden. Wir alle sind Angler und sollten auch zusammen halten. Hätte der VDSF nicht sang- und klanglos alle seine Wettangeln gestrichen sondern mit dem Tierschutz und den Behörden ein vernünftiges Maß für Angelveranstaltungen erarbeitet wären wir heute nicht in dieser schlechten Lage. 
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## haukep (10. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Ostseefan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Haukep,
> wenn man den DMV wieder verlassen will ist das überhaupt kein Problem das ist jedes Jahr möglich nur ein Jahr muss ich schon Mitglied sein und natürlich die Kündigungszeiten einhalten.
> 
> Hallo Agalatze, es gibt übrigens keine Deutschen Meisterschaften mehr beim DMV es gibt im Frühjahr einen DAV Brandungsangeltag und im Herbst einen DMV Brandungsangeltag sowie im November den Jahresbrandungsangeltag des DMV.
> ...




Heißt das, es kann in Zukunft sich keiner mehr "Deutscher Meister" nennen?!  #d 

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Koschi (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Königsangler is aber auch nicht schlecht!  #6


----------



## Agalatze (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

naja der königangler bekommt aber leider keinen titel. der fährt lediglich mit zur wm.
und der sieger vom jahresbrandungstag entspricht dem deutschen meister.

ich werde mir das von den tollen leuten die uns nur böses wollen nicht vermiesen lassen. finde es einfach nur schwach, dass wir in deutschland mal wieder die einzigen sind die hier einen herrmann draus machen. ich koche vor wut wenn ich an die denke


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Jupp, hät ich auch nicht besser formulieren können!!!

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## a.bu (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Möchte Euch mal Aufklären warum in letzter Zeit versucht wird den DMV kaputt zu machen . Es geht hier ganz einfach um Kohle , sehr viel Kohle !!! der Dmv bzw. Dav möchte in Schleswig-Holstein die Fischereiprüfung abnehmen . Dieses war bisher ein Privileg des VDSF . Die Einnahmen dafür sollen sich Jährlich im 6 stelligen Eurobereich befinden . Man will unter allen Umständen verhindern das ein Teil dieser Einnahmen an einen anderen Verband fließt . Also füttert man das Ministerium mit Ausschreibungen und Punktelisten die man sich durch linientreue Mitstreiter besorgen läßt . Im Ministerium kennt man sich denn dort vertritt der VDSF ja mit Zähnen und Klauen unsere Interessen . Schade ist nur lieber VDSF , Ihr schadet Euren eigenen Mitgliedern , denn fast jedes DMV-Mitglied ist auch dem VDSF angeschlossen . Bevor Ihr uns der Ausrichtung Illegaler Veranstaltungen bezichtigt , klärt doch einfach mal ab
nach welchen Kriterien die Teilnehmer aus Schleswig-Holsteinan den Tagen der VDSF Meeresfischer ausgewählt werden , vielleicht müßtet Ihr Euren eigenen Landesverband im Ministerium denutzieren (habe mich selbst mal dafür *quallifiziert*) . Mir persönlich ist es scheiß egal ob man mich nach diesen Zeilen aus dem Verband schmeißt , denn meine Interessen werden von Euch schon lange nicht mehr vertreten . Ich hoffe es werden endlich einige Leute wach .

Andreas Burkhardt


----------



## MichaelB (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Moin,

und ich Blondzel dachte doch tatsächlich mal, daß Angeln was mit Spaß an der Freude zu tun hätte... aber nee, es geht um Statuten, Idexe, Kohle...Kohle...Kohle... #d #d #d 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Katze_01 (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Moin


@a.bu

Volle zustimmung

Katze


----------



## haukep (12. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Das ist doch echt der Gipfel, wenn sich jetzt sogar die Anglerverbände untereinander bekriegen.... :v  :v 

Ich werde jetzt auf jeden Fall in den DMV eintreten und bin froh, dass ich im VDSF nicht bin!!!!

Ich hoffe, dass sich der DMV auf Dauer wieder durchsetzten kann und den Leuten in Kiel klarmachen kann, dass nur wenige Prozent aller Angler Fische nicht waidgerecht behandeln und das sind bestimmt nicht die organisierten Angler....


LG von einem echt stinksauren
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (12. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

@ a.bu
tolles statement. die hintergründe von diesem kleinkrieg waren mir bis jetzt nicht bekannt. nun wird mir aber so einiges klar. verstehe jetzt auch die ganzen aktionen. vorher habe ich immer andere leute in verdacht gehabt. 
wie sagt man so schön- bei geld hört die freundschaft auf ??? schade sowas.
ich werde jedenfalls dür den DMV kämpfen. und die verantwortlichen VDSF leute sind für mich gestorben. für so eine peinliche aktion sollte man sich schämen. 
(vorrausgesetzt wir liegen richtig in unseren vermutungen)

@ haukep
das hast du völlig recht. organisierte angler behandeln die fische wirklich sehr waidgerecht und sind meistens sehr vorbildlich
schön dass du bald auch einer von uns bist. wir brauchen verstärkung


----------



## xstsxxfxn (12. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Hallo Boardies,
ziehe meinen Hut vor Euch für diese tollen Beiträge, der DMV kann stolz sein solche Mitglieder wie Euch in seinen Reihen zu haben !!!

Und in Richtung VDSF sei gesagt, es muß doch auch in Ihren Reihen Funktionäre
geben den das Wohl der Meeresangler am Herzen liegt und die es für sinnvoll
halten sich endlich mal für gemeinsame Ziele an einen Tisch zu setzen um in 
hoffentlich naher Zunkunft vielleicht mal wieder mit uns gemeinsam zu fischen!!!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## haukep (12. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*



			
				Ostseefan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies,
> ziehe meinen Hut vor Euch für diese tollen Beiträge, der DMV kann stolz sein solche Mitglieder wie Euch in seinen Reihen zu haben !!!
> 
> Und in Richtung VDSF sei gesagt, es muß doch auch in Ihren Reihen Funktionäre
> ...



Ich denke auch, wenn ein paar von den Leuten alles kaputt machen, dann kann das nicht im Sinne des gesamten VDSF sein, aber wie es leider immer so ist, kann man das so schlecht auseinanderhalten....

Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich die Wogen wieder glätten, schicke aber erstmal meine Anmeldekarte heute ab!!

LG
Hauke


----------



## Nordlicht (12. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

oder es kommt wie bei den bikern ein aufnäher an die weste  anstatt "free biker" dann halt "free angler" für die leute die in keinem verein / verband sind.


----------



## MichaelB (12. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Moin





			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> oder es kommt wie bei den bikern ein aufnäher an die weste anstatt "free biker" dann halt "free angler" für die leute die in keinem verein / verband sind.


 #6  
Auf meiner Weste ist ein Aufnäher vom Anglerboard - das reicht #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (13. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Auf meiner sind ein paar Aufnäher der Blinker-Hitparade, mein ganzer Stolz 

LG
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (13. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

also ich habe keine solche aufnäher. bin da nicht so ein fan von.
bei mir steht nur mein name und das team für das ich angel und gut ist 
finde das aber ganz cool auf ner biker jacke den anglerboard wappen zu haben


----------



## haukep (13. November 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn-Cup 2004*

Coole Sache  Meinen Namen habe ich nicht.....


----------

